# prachobyčejný



## MasterPolish

Ahoj! Mohl by mi někdo vyjádřit tohleto slovíčko? Nemůžu nigde najít jeho význam ani překlad. Děkuju předem!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi MP, it's just a variant of praobyčejný, which is obviously just obyčejný prefixed by the intensifying "pra" which you can read about in this recent thread. It translates as "bog-standard" (source: BBC), "run-of-the-mill", "common-or-garden" (these are all British English colloquialisms), and less colloquially "absolutely normal/usual/common/ordinary" etc., depending on the context.

There doesn't seem to be any logical linguistic explanation for why the word has taken on the "ch" (pra*ch*obyčejný instead of praobyčejný), as Czech has no problem phonetically with two distinct syllable-forming vowels following each other (pr*a*-*o). *Prach, of course, means "dust", and dust is quite a common thing, so maybe there's some kind of lexical association there.

This web page (source: odpovedi.cz - "Proč se před některá slova dává prach?") quotes the Czech etymological dictionary as saying the ch intrusion is a result of confusion with the word "prach" in common people's speech. It goes on to quote the Jungmann dictionary as saying "prach" even has a separate meaning of "completely", and is used (with the variant "prachem") in this sense as an adverb in its own right, giving the examples "prach zlý", "prachem starý".

That same linked page refers readers to this web page (source:literarky.cz) which explains the same point in more detail.


----------



## MasterPolish

This is an awesomely detailed answer – thanks a lot!


----------



## Bohemos

Také se připojuji k tomuto příspěvku a přidávám něco málo ke přečtení:

Odborný článek, příspěvek:
a) Naše řeč - Prachnic (1925)

Česká wikipedie:
a) Česká přídavná jména (prach-, pra-)

Tisk/Média:
1) Je to prachsprostý zločinec! (význam: velice negativní; synonymum: *Není nic víc než* zločinec! = Je to *pouze a jenom* zločinec, *nic víc neznamená, ničím více (on) není*! *Ano, je to zločinec*)
2) Prachobyčejní masaři (význam: velice negativní; synonymum: *nic více než; nejsou/nepředstavují nic víc než* (= hovorově 'masař' (= rybářský slangový výraz pro rybáře, lovce, který chytá, loví ryby jenom pro maso. Poté co je uloví, je ihned zabijí - tj. rybář, který nepouští ulovené ryby zpět do vody, do přírody, ale ihned je zabije a odvoze domů...)


----------



## MasterPolish

Okej, teď to kapku lépe chapám, děkuji mnohokrát  Zajímavá četba!


----------

